# Attaching Moss to 3D Background Sans Mesh?



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

Will super glue melt the foam? I honestly don't know but I would test it on a scrape piece of foam.


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

ichy said:


> Will super glue melt the foam? I honestly don't know but I would test it on a scrape piece of foam.


I wondered about that, but all bits of foam went in the trash.


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

I guess I'm answering my own question. I found a small piece of background foam that one of my cats had claimed as a toy. And a tube of Super Glue gel. Tried it...and the gel wouldn't dry, even after 10-15 min. But on my fingers it worked like normal, so I know the glue is fine. Perhaps a low-temp hot glue gun would do the trick.

Other ideas?


----------



## phluid13 (Mar 24, 2015)

I was gonna ask this same question. I got the Texas wall from universal rocks and was thinking I could just jam pieces of it in the cracks. But you're probably right that there needs to be some kind of adhesive to hold it there. I'd also be curious as to what other suggestions there are. Only other thing I could think of is to poke tiny pin holes and use fishing line in a loop. And tie in the back. 


pHluid13


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm going to try these (DH suggested pins of some sort and these look perfect). 100% steel, so they'll either rust away or I can remove them once moss gets footing in cracks and spots on the background.


----------



## phluid13 (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh that's perfect! Thanks for the link!


pHluid13


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

phluid13 said:


> Oh that's perfect! Thanks for the link!
> 
> 
> pHluid13


You bet! Still open to better suggestions, too.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

You should do a dry start and put the moss in the blender with a small amount of milk and water with it and blend to a semi paste then use a paintbrush and brush it on. Depending on the moss it should stake around two weeks to attach and be able to hold onto the foam underwater. When doing this you can keep your lights on 12 hours a day with minimal algae growth as long as their is not water puddles. Mist around 2/3 times a day and cover with plastic rap to keep the humidity high. Here is my results 















The first two pics are of day one when I first brushed it on the wood 















Second are of two weeks after, as you can see their was good growth which means it's pretty much good To go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh, THAT is intriguing! How much moss did it take to get a spread like that?


----------



## evil nick (Oct 20, 2014)

I myself was going to use plastic pins like the steel ones the other guy put up.

I figured java moss kind of hangs even in water so it should be able to stay put until it clings on its own.


----------



## phluid13 (Mar 24, 2015)

Finally got my background from universal rocks and installed it. Just crammed the Christmas moss in the grooves and they are sticking so far. Been a few days now. Might not work without the deep crevices. 


pHluid13


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

That looks great! Hoping to finally get my tank set up this coming week after a bunch of stupid delays. My plants should be here later next week.


----------

